# Soon to be in Puglia



## JohnHRugby (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi

A complete newcomer here ....!

I've bought a house in Puglia and plan to be there 7 - 9 months a year. My major concern is regarding getting broadband in the house and also getting UK Sky TV as I am an avid cricket fan !!

Will I need to get a landline telephone line installed in order to get broadband and wifi ?

Does UKTV anywhere work ok - and will I need broadband for this too ?

Thanks

John


----------

